# My son is opening a restaurant.  What do you think?



## Runnoft (Nov 11, 2015)

In his hometown my son already owns one business and another online.
He has bought and old commercial property and is remodeling it into a resteraunt that is new for his small town.
There are about 19 resteraunts in town but only one serves beer with dinner.

He is opening a small wood-fired pizza business that will serve beer and have a nice atmosphere, but still be a family place.
Through the plate glass window you will see the iron oven cooking pizza, even as you look in when driving past.
I think it will pull from nearby towns when people want a little drive time and something to do.
Because he is starting small I hope he will nearly always be at capactiy and will also have a drive up window.

What do you all think of this type of restraunt?  It's a small town, but not tiny and I think the place will be fun.

Any ideas or advice?

Thanks, Runnoft


----------



## Lon (Nov 11, 2015)

Any type of restraunt business can be risky for many reasons and as for PIZZA, I would look into getting a franchise with one of the many that have name recognition rather  than trying to go SOLO.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2015)

I disagree with Lon about going with a franchise.

His restaurant by your description is already enticing me and I haven't even seen it...so if his intention is to be a little different to all the other restaurants in his town and it's good quality stuff, at affordable prices...there no reason why it shouldn't be a winner. 

 I hope it's a Huge Success, and I admire his entrepreneurial Spirit. It's never easy to start a new business and make it a success, it take 24/7 dedication and hard work  for years...( I know  because my daughter has done it and IS doing it)...so Kudos to your son, and good luck to him


----------



## Steve (Nov 12, 2015)

I agree and I disagree with Lon.. 
Going with a franchise name is good but you MUST adhere to their way of cooking and their way of decor as well as their menu.. They are the boss, not you, but it does draw certain people that want that food..
Going solo is also good because you can offer to the public whatever they want which means your menu can not only change but can offer anything which is liked..
When you walk into a franchise restaurant, you know what to expect before you enter..
When you walk into a solo restaurant, you have NO idea what to expect or what is offered..
Pizza is good and popular however along with that there should be other options to please every customer..

Remember one thing I was taught in business.................

*PROFIT  IS  NOT  A  DIRTY  WORD *


----------



## Runnoft (Nov 12, 2015)

*I agree*



Lon said:


> Any type of restraunt business can be risky for many reasons and as for PIZZA, I would look into getting a franchise with one of the many that have name recognition rather  than trying to go SOLO.





His experience with the first 2 businesses has taught him a lot.  The nearest similar and also, solo, type place is at least 30 miles away.
His place will also serve beer which isn't available at any of the chains in town.  Many people like pizza with their beer.

His oven is done and his building is half-done, but the first manager he hired fell through.  After that happened, was  the first time my son texted me and asked me to pray about anything in a long time!  He thought he had a manager all tied up, but the guy was telling lots of lies.

It will be a cozy atmosphere and should draw from a large area.  I am looking forward to the "We Are Polishing Our Cooking Skills" party they will have before they open.  Free food.

I guess my son's strength is personality and understanding how to use Facebook to advertise.  His wife is EXCELLENT in support but has 2 exceedingly wonderful, good looking and intelligent children to take care of...my grand kids!

Thanks for your input.

Runnoft


----------



## Runnoft (Nov 12, 2015)

No, profit is the whole idea.  I think he will make a good ROI, and PPSF, because he is starting small.  The decor will be different than anything else in the area, fancy or not.
Their menu will also be much different than a chain, they have been working on each item for nearly a year.  They also have ideas for some new beer-based drinks that so far are going big in Germany.  We shall see.

He is not greedy, but does know how to use Facebook and word of mouth to advertise, which is great.
Thanks for your time,
Runnoft


----------



## IKE (Nov 12, 2015)

We actually seek out mom & pop / non franchise / privately owned restaurants and have found that almost in every instance the food and service are better........I bet your son will do just fine.


----------



## Runnoft (Nov 13, 2015)

*So does he, and me too most times*



IKE said:


> We actually seek out mom & pop / non franchise / privately owned restaurants and have found that almost in every instance the food and service are better........I bet your son will do just fine.





We seek out and find better 
places to eat by going off brands and finding local suggestions.

Thanks for the good tidings.  The foodservice distrubitor chef they trained with could not copy their sauce, and admitted it.  I guess they will get some staples from him, but tweak it till it fits their liking, but not on the sauce at all.  It is their own long worked on recipe.  Thanks


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2015)

I feel so excited about your son's new restaurant and I don't even know him!  I Hope you'll continue updates.

While there might be safety in a franchise, chain pizza is terrible and he's better off with his own tasty and varied creations! 

Everyone loves pizza and wood-fired is great. The oven has to be SUPER hot. I would keep the sauce very simple, good quality tomato and olive oil.

There can be something for everyone; fresh salads, subs, etc. 

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Runnoft (Nov 16, 2015)

*I will try to make updates, and thanks*



RadishRose said:


> I feel so excited about your son's new restaurant and I don't even know him!  I Hope you'll continue updates.
> 
> While there might be safety in a franchise, chain pizza is terrible and he's better off with his own tasty and varied creations!
> 
> ...



Right now the boy is super busy with his first business and barely gets time to work on opening the pizza place.  Their oven is already made by a man who does that kind of trade.  
When all said and done, a large pizza from them will be maybe only $1.00 higher than the gas station pizza right down the street.  Maybe $2.  It will be the same or less than the top of the line specialties at the chains in town.

The clincher, business wise, will be the sales of beer.  They will only be the second in town that sells beer with supper out of 19 or 20.  Also, they will keep a family atmosphere even with the sales of beer.  If anyone tries to frequent the place drunk or loud, they will be banned.

But $4-$5 drafts have a lot of markup.  And they have some specials not found anywhere else.
Thanks for your kindness,
Runnoft


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 17, 2015)

IKE said:


> We actually seek out mom & pop / non franchise / privately owned restaurants and have found that almost in every instance the food and service are better........I bet your son will do just fine.



I agree with Ike.  We never get pizza from any chain.  We have given all our pizza business to a locally owned mom and pop business.  Their pizza is the best in town and has been since they opened 30 years ago.  They are more expensive than a chain, but worth every penny.  

i guess the main thing is...just making a good pizza that tastes better.  Congrats to your son on his new business.


----------



## Runnoft (Nov 17, 2015)

*That true, and the funny thing is...*



Karen99 said:


> I agree with Ike.  We never get pizza from any chain.  We have given all our pizza business to a locally owned mom and pop business.  Their pizza is the best in town and has been since they opened 30 years ago.  They are more expensive than a chain, but worth every penny.
> 
> i guess the main thing is...just making a good pizza that tastes better.  Congrats to your son on his new business.



His pizza will be only $1. and so higher for a large.  He will be a few cents lower on specialty pizza than the best local chains store.

And his will be better.

If I go up to the local gas station and buy a specialty pizza, it will be within a dollar of my son's price.  And it is nowhwere as good.
Thanks you.
Runnoft


----------

